# To my friends at P&S



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

17 years ago I started Pierandsurf.com. I struggled for days to get some primitive forum software working. I set up a few boards dedicated to the places I fished around the Chesapeake Bay in the hopes that a few people like me might show up and post reports. A few people did show up. Then a few more. Then a _lot _more.

In that time I’ve watched P&S turn into the place it is today. I’ve made tons of friends and gotten to fish with literally hundreds of you over the years. But in the last year or so I’ve realized I’m not able to keep up with the site the way I should. Between moderating and running all the back-end stuff I felt like it was time for me to hand the reins over to someone else.

So I’m posting to let everyone know that the site has been sold to a company out of Canada named Vertical Scope. I turned down many unsolicited offers over the years because I was just too attached to the site and wasn’t certain these other companies would take things in the right direction. But I believe VS has the best chance of growing this community in ways that I’m just not able to. They have the technical and marketing firepower that a small operation doesn’t have. They manage a whole bunch of sites dedicated to lots of outdoor hobbies, and by all accounts they do it well.

So what does this mean for you? Not a whole lot. I don’t plan to go anywhere. I’ll be sticking around as a mod as long as VS likes and I hope the other mods will as well. You guys have all created a great community and I hope you’ll keep building the site into a place that lasts another few decades.

See you on the beach,
sand flea


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope.com, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties for PierAndSurf.com along with the current moderator team. We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.

*What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It’s our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it’s paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.

*What am I here for?*

Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes. We will also be setting up a help desk on the site for when you have questions or issues with the site or your account and need assistance.

Looking forward to working with you all.

Thanks,
-Philip


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

sounds like we will be in good hands, Thanks for all you have done over the years Flea


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Sand Flea, I would like to thank you for starting this site. Past few years I have enjoyed the reports, BS, and humor. I miss some of the fishermen that no longer post reports, but times change. I wish you the best - glenn


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

surfchunker said:


> sounds like we will be in good hands, Thanks for all you have done over the years Flea


We will do our best, if you have suggestions for the site as well please do share. 
-Philip


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

A sincere thank you Mr Flea. I've been on here 13 years and have found much joy with this site. Well done sir, and I'll toss back some of Kentucky's finest in your honor.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hope this means you can have more time to fish, sand flea. Thanks for all you have done.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

mfish said:


> We will do our best, if you have suggestions for the site as well please do share.
> -Philip


allow more messages


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks flea...I've learned a lot and met some good people on this site. I hope things do keep moving forward.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Oh wow. I had a sinking feeling for about a month or so that something was about to happen. Thought the site would possibly be shutting down. Well....good to hear that it's going to be going on.
Still....just shocking. I'm crying my eyes out right about now. I'm a gal. I'm allowed to. And allowed to admit it as well.
Can't say much more right now. Just too emotional over this news. Just won't be the same.
Thanks Matt for giving me this place to hang out for the past 14 years. Looking forward to spending more time here for sure. 
Go enjoy some well deserved time for yourself and your family Matt. I hope to meet you at some point in the future.  Thanks for giving so much of your time and devotion to starting this awesome site.


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

surfchunker said:


> allow more messages


More PM storage? Done. 
-Philip


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr. Flea,
The highest compliment I can offer is that your site, and your efforts, have made me a better fisherman.
Thank you sir for all of the enrichment you have brought me.
Best to you going forward,
Skol!
TjB


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Do we have to start typing in Canadian...Eh?


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Any plans (that can be disclosed) for the landing page of the pierandsurf.com domain? Currently it goes straight to the forum. Anyway, glad to hear it's going to keep running. I've been the "web guy" for a number of different online groups, so I know it can be a burden, especially when something breaks, and keeping ahead of all of the latest exploits, hackers, and spam bots can lead to madness.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh, and Sticky please!


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

What's the catch.......................... pun intended


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Does this mean I'll catch more or less kings?
Also, are the spot running yet?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

also be nice to have a "like" feature for post so we can just like posts with out having to make a comment


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Sandflea. Good luck and tight lines. Philip, just don't mention river rigs............


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks Flea!!!!!!!!!!!............geo


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Flea, hope to fish with you some day in Virginia Beach! Let us know when you're visiting.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Only been on this fishing forum for one year, but so far I really like it. Thanks!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Let me ask you Vertical whoever .. Will the board remain business as usual or will we be bombarded with ads, our personal information sold for profit again for ads and advertisement? Anything we mention as it relates to information that you can sell?


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thank you Sand Flea for starting it & keeping it up & running all these years! 

Thank you Vertical Scope for seeing the value in a site such as this & keeping it going! 

I sincerely hope this change is everything that both of you hope it will be! 

I visit a few fishing sites on a frequent basis, and moderate on one. What keeps me around is the people. I don't get to do much pier or surf fishing, but when I've needed information or advice, this has always been the place to get it. Hopefully, I've contributed too! 

There's a few "characters" here, but never have I not felt comfortable being here or posting! A testament to Sand Flea & the Membership! That's what fishing should be about! Good people, Good fun, Sharing! 

Many thanks to ALL the membership here!


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for all you've pulled off here. Great place with a ton of good chit, I have learned a bunch here. And welcome Philip, head to the OBX in April or May and you'll feel right at home....he,he


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks Matt for all you done for us.

We told you the GF would take up too much of your time..... 



Hopefully I will see you @ SPSP in the spring.

Can we still donate $20. and get P&S stickers?


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> Let me ask you Vertical whoever .. Will the board remain business as usual or will we be bombarded with ads, our personal information sold for profit again for ads and advertisement? Anything we mention as it relates to information that you can sell?


The board should remain business as usual for all members as I would **** to keep the original spirit maintained here. Ads exist on the site already and are what help keep the lights on. Guest traffic will see more ads as they do on most sites because they are not part of the community and have nothing to contribute here. A few things to take note of, we do not sell your personal info. We cant since Canadian privacy laws forbid us from sharing anything specific about anyone on a site. If you post things publicly they are still public and picked up by search engines. What you post is yours, if you write a fishing report this content belongs to you but you have granted us permission to publish it here. As far as ads blocking your ability to enjoy the site this will not happen. We do not allow ads that block or popup or get in your way of reading threads and sharing information here. If you ever encounter an ad that makes noise or blocks your use of the site please alert me immediately so I can report it. 



Orest said:


> Thanks Matt for all you done for us.
> We told you the GF would take up too much of your time.....
> Hopefully I will see you @ SPSP in the spring.
> Can we still donate $20. and get P&S stickers?


We have not moved over to our sticker program yet but I am hoping we will soon. 

-Philip


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

surfchunker said:


> also be nice to have a "like" feature for post so we can just like posts with out having to make a comment


I will look into this. 
-Philip


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm always wary when forums are bought out. Many of the good automotive forum got bought out by IB and they all went to complete shit shortly after.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

MFish.

Can you tell us a little about yourself.

Do you fish, hunt, spices you fish for in Canada?

Have you done any salt water fishing? From the shore or boat?

Where in Canada do you fish? have you fish in the US?



I have fish the Chapleau Lake, White River north of Wawa. Mostly for Northern Pike. Fished some river way north of Thessalon for walleye.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

kurazy kracka said:


> I'm always wary when forums are bought out. Many of the good automotive forum got bought out by IB and they all went to complete shit shortly after.


AbsolutelyKK! 
I used to spend lots of time on Pwerstroke.org, Toyota.org and several Jeep forums.. 
All trashed by ads.., takes for freaking ever to navigate around.. So I just stopped...
I really hate to see that happen here...


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> I'm always wary when forums are bought out. Many of the good automotive forum got bought out by IB and they all went to complete shit shortly after.


Internet Brands has a very different approach to community management than we do. 



Orest said:


> MFish.
> Can you tell us a little about yourself.
> Do you fish, hunt, spices you fish for in Canada?
> Have you done any salt water fishing? From the shore or boat?
> ...


I personally don't get out to fish much right now, I live in the middle of the city. I lived in the Baja for a year and used to get out fishing as often as the house mates and I could get a deal on renting a ponga for the day. The city I lived in (La Paz, BCS) had the opportunity to fish from the shore but it was way more fun to be out in a small boat with a captain that new the bay. We often caught Durado and Wahoo. I snagged a rooster fish one time and my employer down there had taken us out once on a big boat to fish for Marlin. I was back in La Paz a few months ago to visit with old pals and show my wife where I learned Spanish. With the low value of the Canadian Dollar to the US dollar to the Mexican Peso it made the cost of hiring fishing tour prohibitive this time around but we are planning another trip in January and the wife wants to try to catch a Marlin. 


















-Philip


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Didn't know they bought TidalFish.

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/334641-Vertical-Scope-Aquires-Tidal-Fish/page5


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Orest said:


> Didn't know they bought TidalFish.
> 
> http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/334641-Vertical-Scope-Aquires-Tidal-Fish/page5


We have a few fishing sites and not much about the site has changed since we acquired it. 
-Philip


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

mfish said:


> We have a few fishing sites and not much about the site has changed since we acquired it.
> -Philip


Which is precisely why I decided VS was the right company to carry P&S forward--they are more interested in growing these communities than just a quick cashing in.

And thanks to everyone for the kind words. I love this place and have had so much fun running it over the years. But I can't wait to get back to enjoying fishing--and talking about it on here again without all the attendant headaches of running the backend stuff.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Wow !!! all those days working and wanting to fish but had to live vicariously through all the members here and their post, P&S really made a difference.Thanks Flea, for bringing sanity to my insanity and I hope P&S continues in the future as it has in the past. I hope now that you get out to do the thing we all love to do; And that is TO FISH


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you, Sand Flea


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

The issue with site taking longer to open or not opening at all related to the sell of P&S?

I notice this in last few days here at work.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you Sand Flea for everything! You ran the site with integrity and kindness. Not many owners spend the time to respond to users' post. 

Welcome Mfish! Thanks for giving us the time to meet you.


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Orest said:


> The issue with site taking longer to open or not opening at all related to the sell of P&S?
> I notice this in last few days here at work.


Cutting the site over would have created a short amount of down time or service interruptions. We have the site running currently on our network, it should not be very slow. If you notice it acting oddly please let me know. 
-Philip


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Matt, 

Thanks for all the great things that P&S has done with and for the angling community. I daresay, 95% of what I've learned about surf fishing has come from this website along with the invaluable information from GREAT folks who I'm very proud to call friends (made from this site). We've fished together, laughed, drank beer, instructed, bought and sold gear, and the list goes on. Matt, I've still got your #, and I'll see you on the beach!! P&S...the best surf website ever!!

FB


----------



## Skoots Mckoot (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Sand Flea!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Flea for all that you've done. . . I am pleased that the site will remain active.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

mfish said:


> We will do our best, if you have suggestions for the site as well please do share.
> -Philip


(1) Allow more messages to be stored.

(2) Increase the time limit for editing posts.

(3) Moderate the posts of those who indulge in personal attacks.

(4) Ban people that violate #3 more than twice. . . . "Three strikes and you're out" !

(5) Listen closely to what people have to say about the complaints they file . . . Don't "brush them off" !

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.verticalscope.com/outdoor/site-list-outdoor.html*

Salt Water Fishing websites owned by VS . . .

2CoolFishing.com
ifish.net
TheBassBarn.com
PensacolaFishingForum.com
NorEast.com
TidalFish.com
Stripers247.com
Allcoast.com
AKFF.net
SpeyPages.com
NovaScotiaFishing.com
pierandsurf.com
NewBrunswickFishing.com


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> (1) Allow more messages to be stored.
> 
> (2) Increase the time limit for editing posts.
> 
> ...


Dear Sand Flea

Thank you for the effort you put forth.

Remembering my past and posting about it from time to time has helped me.

I have learned but a bit about fishing on the internet, most of my fishing was before internet came into being

People are the same as thirty years ago on the OBX ..... some cry a lot if they get in a bind......some just bear down.......


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> People are the same as thirty years ago on the OBX ..... some cry a lot if they get in a bind......some just bear down.......


Some people violate the Rules of internet forums, while mods and owners sit by and do nothing about it, too. 

Rules are rules and, if they're not enforced, why have them at all ?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for all your efforts over the years, Matt, in providing this site and in growing this online community. 

Here's hoping for many more years for this board going forward. I don't know about most of those other sites, but the PFF is a good one.

AJ

P.S. This explains why I could not ban you the other day, Philip. I thought you were a bot and that there'd been an attempted site hack!:redface::redface:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> Mr. Flea,
> The highest compliment I can offer is that your site, and your efforts, have made me a better fisherman.
> Thank you sir for all of the enrichment you have brought me.
> Best to you going forward,
> ...


Yea Matt, what Tom said! Best of luck to you in your new endeavors!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

sand flea said:


> 17 years ago I started Pierandsurf.com. I struggled for days to get some primitive forum software working. I set up a few boards dedicated to the places I fished around the Chesapeake Bay in the hopes that a few people like me might show up and post reports. A few people did show up. Then a few more. Then a _lot _more.
> 
> In that time I’ve watched P&S turn into the place it is today. I’ve made tons of friends and gotten to fish with literally hundreds of you over the years. But in the last year or so I’ve realized I’m not able to keep up with the site the way I should. Between moderating and running all the back-end stuff I felt like it was time for me to hand the reins over to someone else.
> 
> ...



OMG!!! Does this mean Shooter has to retire his pointy hats and whoopin sticks? How will he survive?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Some people violate the Rules of internet forums, while mods and owners sit by and do nothing about it, too.
> 
> Rules are rules and, if they're not enforced, why have them at all ?


Dave if you have a problem with someone and you cannot fix it yourself perhaps you should just go on down the road......

In Prison they have the Convict Code......


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Garboman said:


> In Prison they have the Convict Code......


This man knows.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Man some need to shuck their superman underoos, its the internet for christs sake, can't we all just get along? yeah some like me know almost nothing, some have themselves convinced they know it all so they will never learn anything new, but we are all welcome to participate, you thin skinned guys need to learn how to filter whats posted, disregard what you don't believe if you wish but no use belittleiing everyone you don't agree with, its just fishing
js


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Agreed, its just fishing. We're supposed to be having fun on this site. 

Thank you Sand Flea for creating and running this site. It has really helped me become a better fisherman. I've also learned about different spots around my area that I've never heard of before, so thank you.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Sand Flea...thanks.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Sand Flea, I don't get to surf fish but two or three times a year. So, almost every day I get to live through the eyes of others. Lots of laughs, great advice, fishing updates and the now and again bickering keeps me entertained. Thanks for all you've done.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you for all you have done Sandflea!


----------



## Bodi (Aug 20, 2015)

Sitting landlocked, I always find myself checking out P&S in between trips. Thank you for helping me get my "fix" while I try to get my my feet in the sand.


----------



## Bodi (Aug 20, 2015)

Ez2cDave.... I have been a lurker for a few years , but you are a *ick. Tight lines...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Matt,

Sad to see you go but understand. This was the first site I looked up when I first got stationed in Maryland while in the Navy. The insight on the site was a great help in learning how to fish the Bay but most importantly - helping me fish AI and IRI - which I still do today.

Thanks again for everything,

Sandcrab


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow,
First off Matt thank you for what you have built, as others have said you made quite a few of us better fishermen because of the work here. This is the 2nd forum I am a member of that has been snapped up by this company ( Other is www.M14forum.com)

I just hope the new owners allow the spicy conversations to continue. This a group of fishermen and the language is sometimes as dirty as the 2 day old chum bucket but it is what it is.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

*Canadian, eh?*



dialout said:


> Do we have to start typing in Canadian...Eh?


Sand Flea: *Thanks for all you've done for this site over the years!*

I'm originally from Canada but I will have to brush up on the metric and sort out the spelling.

Weights from lb/oz to kilograms and grams.
Distances yards to meters. (oops, that's metRES!)
The "e" and "r" get switched a lot. See above.
Through the letter "u" in words such as honour, valour, colour, poumpanou. Just kidding on the last one.
If you hear someone say on the board "I grabbed a double double", it's just a coffee with two cream, two sugar at Tim Hortons...
It's no longer pronounced "z", but "z".  (I mean, "zed" in the US, and "zee" in Canada).


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Alexy said:


> Wow,
> First off Matt thank you for what you have built, as others have said you made quite a few of us better fishermen because of the work here. This is the 2nd forum I am a member of that has been snapped up by this company ( Other is www.M14forum.com)
> 
> I just hope the new owners allow the spicy conversations to continue. This a group of fishermen and the language is sometimes as dirty as the 2 day old chum bucket but it is what it is.


The mods here now are the same mods you had before. Spicy conversations are permitted as always unless you violate site rules same as before. 
-Philip


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for all your efforts Matt !! I've been around for a while and have learned a lot, bragged a little  and shared some too which always feels good.

Now go out and spend some of your "extra" time fishing so you can post reports and help out in a different way.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Skoots Mckoot said:


> Thanks Sand Flea!


That might be the best new username I've seen in a while!
Welcome Skoots!
;-)


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you SF.


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you for this forum and all that you have done to maintain it up to this point. Through your efforts and generosity you have made a many a man and woman better fisherpeople. And I'm sure some of the reports posted on your board has given people insight to their biggest and best catches to date. Salute.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, Thanks for all the time in effort you put into giving us all a place to learn and share...........


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice Rooster man!!!


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Dang


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

bloodworm said:


> Nice Rooster man!!!


Thanks! It was a bit of a surprise for everyone when that popped up. 
-Philip


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for building an informative web site.
Indio


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

Many thanks for the site Flea!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sandcrab said:


> Matt,
> 
> Sad to see you go but understand. This was the first site I looked up when I first got stationed in Maryland while in the Navy. The insight on the site was a great help in learning how to fish the Bay but most importantly - helping me fish AI and IRI - which I still do today.
> 
> ...


Matt,
I want to echo Ron's sentiments. I started here on P&S when my first son was just a baby. Now he's 16, almost 6'2, and has a goatee. I've been through a lot over the years. While the marriage ended and I rarely fish the saltwater anymore, I have made some great friends on this site. Some have passed on, some have moved away, some have gotten married and had kids, and some, like you it sounds like, are starting that journey. One thing I can always count on is the tranquil feeling I get with my toes in the sand and the sound of the waves slapping against the beach. Thanks Matt for creating and sustaining a community that taught me a hobby that allowed me to find peace despite difficult times.
Good luck wherever life takes you. It sounds like P&S is in good hands.
Trevor


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am very late to seeing this post do to work and life. Happily I didn't notice anything different until I used to mobile site (FUBAR'd with ads).

Sand Flea - I did not know you were the originator of this site. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for creating it. You have giving a Midwestern boy a fighting chance in the sand. The info here is the kind of info that gets passed down from "the old timers" and capitians. Well those "old timers" are getting hard to find but thankfully there are places like this on the web that have held onto that information. Your site has also introduced me to many other fisherman and women. Thank you!


----------

